# General > Farming & Crofting >  Free

## Dave Glass

One Bantam cross Cockerel free to good home 4 mths old 

Collect from Occumster

P.M for more info 

Dave

----------


## frame10

Hi do you have a pic of cockerel? Thanks

----------


## Dave Glass

Not sure how to put a pic up here but I can send it via email ?

----------

